# Cheesespam Noise Marine Stronghold Assault



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Stronghold Assault.

Promethium Relay Line.

Up to 6x squads of 5 Noise Marines with a Blastmaster and a champion with a Doom Siren. (880 points total including the pipeline)

That's 6 Blastmasters and 6 AP3 S5 torrent flamers right there for 140 points a pair.

Place the fuel pipeline behind your force, I assume, so that you don't risk exploding onto yourself, but you can buy some barricades if you want to protect your NMs from incoming enemy AP3 stuff.

(Optional--include the pipeline as a part of a Void Relay Network with up to 300 points more spent on the up to 9 overlapping, regenerating AV12 void shields that the enemy will need to batter through continually to touch my army)

Downside: the champ's Torrent range is "limited" by having to stay within 2" of the fuel relay pipe. Suggestion: spend another few points and run a second and/or third fuel pipeline up the edges of the board so you can advance. As it stands, though, you have the Blastmaster laying down fire and the champ doubling down to kill absolutely anybody who comes within ~2'


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

You can do the same sort of nastiness with the Wraithguard armed with D-Scythes...makes for a helluva castle. Was the first thing I thought of when I read about it.

I think they need to throw the Salamander's "Flame Weapon" restriction on the Promethium relay (since from the fluff it is clearly meant to boost flame weapons)...but i doubt they will do that.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

iamtheeviltwin said:


> You can do the same sort of nastiness with the Wraithguard armed with D-Scythes...makes for a helluva castle. Was the first thing I thought of when I read about it.
> 
> I think they need to throw the Salamander's "Flame Weapon" restriction on the Promethium relay (since from the fluff it is clearly meant to boost flame weapons)...but i doubt they will do that.


Amen on both points. *shudders*


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Doesn't work as doom sirens are not considered a flamer weapon by the rule book.


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Aye under the 'Fuel Siphon' rule it has to be descirbed as a flame weapon to benefit from torrent - A flamered out chosen/havoc squad could be fun.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

My immediate thoughts were Purgation Squads, who get Incinerators for dirt-cheap and Incinerators are really nice statlines, and Burna Boyz, who will fire a ridiculous amount of Torrent which, when the Pipeline is put right up against the centre line of the board, can cover most of the enemy deployment zone.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Dakingofchaos said:


> Aye under the 'Fuel Siphon' rule it has to be descirbed as a flame weapon to benefit from torrent - A flamered out chosen/havoc squad could be fun.


That's good to know, I haven't read Stronghold Assault yet and was simply going off secondhand information I had read/heard.



MidnightSun said:


> Burna Boyz, who will fire a ridiculous amount of Torrent which, when the Pipeline is put right up against the centre line of the board, can cover most of the enemy deployment zone.


The line seems to be made for Burna Boyz...who already terrorize my Harlequins and Storm Guardians...


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> My immediate thoughts were Purgation Squads, who get Incinerators for dirt-cheap and Incinerators are really nice statlines, and Burna Boyz, who will fire a ridiculous amount of Torrent which, when the Pipeline is put right up against the centre line of the board, can cover most of the enemy deployment zone.


I can feel an orky detatchment coming on... Can burnas still be used in CC as power weapons? If so are the AP3 or do they just ignore armour saves?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Dakingofchaos said:


> I can feel an orky detatchment coming on... Can burnas still be used in CC as power weapons? If so are the AP3 or do they just ignore armour saves?


AP3, but firing Overwatch with them counts as shooting so you're not usually going to be using the AP3 to great effect.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

After reading this was thinking of grouping 4-5 Guard squads armed with Flamers together and see if it produces any effect. Seems like a fun idea.


----------

